# ECN2 and chemical reuse



## Tommaso (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello there,

apologies for the potentially dumb question but I am far from being an expert.

I have been developing both black and white (rodinal) & c41 (tetenal colortec) at home for the past 10 monts or so.

A few days ago I purchased this kit here from Bellini https://www.bellinifoto.it/en/prodotto/kit-amateur-ecn2/ for processing ECN2. This kit comes with everything needed, however I was wondering if I could reuse:

- the bleach (from my c41 workflow)

- the fixer (from my bnw workflow)

- the stabilizer (from my c41 workflow)

in order to reduce the number of bottles and optimise the usage of the above chemicals.

Is there any difference from bleach/fixer/stabilizer inteded to be used for ecn2 and the same ones intended for bnw and c41? Other than the fact they are slightly different due to being produced by different companies, obviously.

Thanks in advance


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fixer could work, not sure about the Stab. The bleach I use at work in a C-41 processor is for C-41 process only.


----------

